# Installed FreeBSD 8.0 on USB flash drive



## dr3wx (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I recently installed FreeBSD 8.0 to a flash drive. I'm having a problem.

This is what I see


```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0, a)
boot:
```

...No matter what I type that message keeps coming back. Please help me.


----------



## frankpeng (Feb 25, 2012)

I made a lot of them with FreeBSD 9stable both 32 bit and 64bit by using sysinstall. 
Also I made a lot of USB sticks with FreeBSD 8.3prerelease amd64 and i386 by "make installworld DESTDIR=/mnt....."  
I will try to make some of 7.4.


----------

